# Summarizing Condo in PV



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

We are about to head north for the summer and for the first time will be shutting down our condo. Are there any special things we have to do so that we don't come back to any surprises in the fall. The obvious things, shutting everything off, leaving doors and cupboards open for air flow we are aware of. What I want to know is can I leave clothes in closets and drawers, beds made up etc. Or should I but everything in a space bag or plastic bins. The humidity is quite high here in the summer and we are right near the water. We have someone checking on the place weekly watering plants etc. and a cleaner coming in once a month to make sure the bugs aren't taking over the place. We are also having pest control spray just before we leave. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use to take care of condos in Palm Springs CA. I realize humidity wasn't much of a problem there, but I'd leave your drawers pulled out a little and closets open so air can cirulate around your clothes. How about putting a box of baking soda in your closets? Might help with oder.


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

I live here year round, but the biggest problem I have in the summer is keeping my dry food (flour, cereal, rice, etc.) from getting tiny bugs in it or getting a bit mushy. It only seems to happen in the summer, so if you're leaving any of that stuff behind, make sure it's properly sealed.


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

leegleze said:


> I live here year round, but the biggest problem I have in the summer is keeping my dry food (flour, cereal, rice, etc.) from getting tiny bugs in it or getting a bit mushy. It only seems to happen in the summer, so if you're leaving any of that stuff behind, make sure it's properly sealed.


Thanks for all your suggestions. I am adding to the list. A few things we didn't think of.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We put fluorescent bulbs in all the hanging cupboards. They are cheaper than the Martinizing sticks. From Home Depot. We use dryer sheets everywhere. We put everything from the pantry in sealed containers and then we put as much of them in the fridge as possible.

The property manager checks once a week and the maid comes twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't dump Clorox into the toilet bowls before you go - in time, the chlorine will etch the porcelain, and they will look stained/bad forever after. Without the chlorine, any ring that forms after the water in the bottom of the bowl evaporates can easily be cleaned up later.

Unplug the fridge and leave the fridge and freezer doors open a bit so that air can circulate in and out, or you may come back to a tough job of cleaning out black mildew spots inside. (and if you have people coming in and out while you're away, place a small styrofoam block in the opening, and then a piece of masking tape to hold the doors in place and open - otherwise out of habit, they may close the doors and forget it, with the same end result.)

If you have a washing machine, leave the lid open. When you return, just run an empty wash cycle to clean up whatever accumulated inside in your absence.

Clothes and bedding will do better inside a sealed plastic bin, and better if you can find some silica gel packets to add to each container to control whatever humidity is in the container's air. Silica gel packets are available in hobby shops or by ordering online - or maybe at a nearby shoe store.

Any clothes hung in a closet will do better if there is a dry cleaning bag over them with the bottom open - no matter how clean the air seems or how closed the house, there will be dust accumulation here, especially close to the ocean.

The beds / mattresses will do better if you remove the sheets/blankets and lay a sheet of light plastic over the top of the mattress only, leaving the sides open to the air.


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Don't dump Clorox into the toilet bowls before you go - in time, the chlorine will etch the porcelain, and they will look stained/bad forever after. Without the chlorine, any ring that forms after the water in the bottom of the bowl evaporates can easily be cleaned up later.
> 
> Unplug the fridge and leave the fridge and freezer doors open a bit so that air can circulate in and out, or you may come back to a tough job of cleaning out black mildew spots inside. (and if you have people coming in and out while you're away, place a small styrofoam block in the opening, and then a piece of masking tape to hold the doors in place and open - otherwise out of habit, they may close the doors and forget it, with the same end result.)
> 
> ...


Terrific ideas Carlos, just what I was wanting to hear about the clothes and bedding. Thanks so much for all the suggestions.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

****** Carlos, 

I would never let any plumbing trap evaporite, all you are doing is opening up and exit for rats and insects that use the sewers as a highway...

Just pour a couple tablespoons of cooking oil into sinks,showers and toilets, the oil floats on top of the water and keeps the seal intact...suerte y paz


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Agreed. OP said he had people coming in to check things, and thought they would probably flush the toilets and run the taps in the sinks, etc. to keep the traps filled with water.

I also know the tendency of Latinas everywhere  to want to pour cloro into toilets and let it just sit there. This damages porcelain toilets if allowed to sit for more than a few minutes and not flushed away.


----------

